# McEvoy Horseboxes



## George123 (5 December 2011)

Hi,
I am thinking of having a lorry built by McEvoy horseboxes, Nr. Belfast...
Does anyone have any experience of them.....

Thanks

GB


----------



## irishdraught (6 December 2011)

Hi GB, this request may get more response in New Lounge or Competition riders as this section is for stolen horses, stolen trailers or for tracing such stolen items.

Sorry I can't personally assist in your query.


----------

